# CPC Dallas Texas



## lmorales (Sep 5, 2010)

Lisette Ocasio, CMA, CCS, CPC
					      1002 Bandera Lane
					   Garland, Texas 75040.	
                                                                          972-480-7362



Objective: My desire is to become a valuable asset to a company with the vision to grow and exceed their potential.

Professional Experience:

Caris Diagnostics                    2007-Present              Garland, Texas
Coding Specialist
.    Review  reports to determine correct ICD-9 and CPT Codes
.    Research ICD-9 and CPT Codes 
.    Review denials and correct dx issues for claim to be resubmitted.
.    Spread Sheets on Excel 

Southwest Diagnostics            2006-2007                  Dallas, Texas 
Coding Specialist/QA
.   Review reports to determine correct ICD-9 and CPT Codes
.   Verify other coders were placing correct ICD-9 and CPT Codes on report
.   Reviewed with other coders errors and updated ICD-9 and CPT changes
.   Appeals and Denials
.   Training
.   Spread Sheets on Excel

Baylor Healthcare Systems   2003-2006                  Garland, Texas
Medical Assistant/Administrative Assistant
.  Reviewed super bills in order to determine correct CPT and ICD-9 codes.
.  Billed insurance companies and followed up with unpaid claims.
.  Appeals and Denials
.  Managed 2 employees, it include training, keeping up with time and holiday request, work flow
.  Provided the office manager with issues or positive feed back of office practice.
.  Assisted physicians in wound care and minor surgery.

Certifications/Licenses:
.  CPC 2009
.  Certified Coding Specialist- 2006
.  Certified Medical Assistant-2002
.  CPR 2002

Qualifications:
Word Perfect
Excel
Quadax
Medic
Medisoft
Bilingual (Spanish)


----------

